# zone alarm not allowing connection to internet



## tjtoor (Feb 27, 2006)

I have had Zone Alarm(free) on my computer for a while. A couple of days ago, I couldn't open up any web pages. I phoned the ISP tech line, they said everything was fine on their end.

A few things, lately I have been receiving blank emails from myself, with no title on the subject line and no text. Zone alarm would ask me if I wanted to allow Services.exe to act as a server. I denied the request. Now I can't connect to the Internet unless I disconnect zone alarm. AVG, Ad-Aware and Spybot have found no viruses. Microsoft anti-spyware left a message that It had found Mi Mail(not sure of the spelling)virus which it could not delete.

Here is the HJT:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:04:06 AM, on 18/07/2006
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\tj toor\My Documents\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\sistray.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\UMonit2k.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\internat.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\tj toor\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\27Q329MV\LeakTest[1].exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\tj toor\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Shaw High Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = proxy:8080
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiS Tray] C:\WINNT\System32\sistray.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\winpatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gene USB Monitor] C:\WINNT\system32\UMonit2k.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [internat.exe] internat.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Shaw Help - {1CDFF914-0C87-40C2-AAC8-68E8835C6475} - http://support.shaw.home.com (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://download.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1140481177228
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1140853135422
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37610.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Documents and Settings\tj toor\My Documents\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINNT\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe

The computer is starting to crash. Can you help me?

TJ


----------



## sUBs (May 5, 2005)

This appears to be related to the settings on Zone Alarm. It would be better addressed if posted at the Firewalls forum.

Moving this thread there


----------



## tjtoor (Feb 27, 2006)

*zone alarm problem fixed*

I ran SpyBot today and it found 'Windows Security center disabler' worm. Now I can access the internet with zone alarm activated. 

TJ


----------

